# New(ish) to these forums and AAS world



## tl0311 (Oct 30, 2013)

Been a long time reader of these forums, but recently  realized I need an account to be able to search better, but more importantly ask questions.
About me: Ive been lifting for 11 years, was lucky enough to get an early start. Still remember the epiphany I had at 13 that made me decide to start lifting.
Throughout my lifting "career" I've defiantly been focused on hypertrophy, although I still add exercises to improve strength as well. unfortunately every year I end up taking a few month off from heavy lifting, at work the big focus is cardio so ;we'll do a lot of crossfit style stuff(nonsense). Im always happy to crush most everyone in the cross fit club though,not my idea of a workout, flaying and running back and forth just never made sense to me, and seems since I have a solid base of lifting weights I always do better than people who just do the cross fit.
Supplements- as far as OTC Ive done it all, well almost.
creatine mono aklyn, CEE, mono micronized 
bunch of different pre workout
USP labs Prime
x factor
tons more.
Than we get into the prohormons
ive done two cycles From AMS with all there PH's
a few with comptetive edge labs, one with their Hdrol
My last cycle and the best to date was with the Flex Fitness titan stack, saw some great gains.

Stats: first things first I'm built naturally off a small frame if I didn't lift i would be 130lbs or less no doubt. right now im sitting 160+ which is pretty good considering i can drop muscle fast.  was up to 175lbs before fire season kicked in and was unable to lift. I gain weight hard, my physic is always pretty good, but gains come very slow.
24 years old
5'10 ish
train 5-6 days a week 
dont have current bf% percentage but Id guess im in the 10's

My diet as always been pretty solidm although in the earlyer years I focused to much on keeping a low calario count for weight reason, and guess what I didnt get very much bigger, surprise ! although there are a few placks on the walls because I was able to lift so much when I weighed nothing(130)

My journey to AAS
A few years ago on base a friend of mine mentioned taking deca and test. to this point I had never really considered anything in the AAS world, mostly out of fear. He informed me quite a bit on the subject and than I began to do research on the it( Years worth and Im still learning!).To me personally the risk with prohormons was becoming more and more just not worth it, especially for the small gains I would see, and then see mostly diminish. I decided to try one cycle of Deca, test e. I know a first cycle should only consist of one agent, however at this point in time I plan on this being my only cycle. 
               since I have been kicking this idea around for so long my original source has been lost so I've spent a bit of time finding a new one. unfortunately nothing local that wouldn't cost me upwards of $1300. I settled on UncleZ, prices seemed fair, and they accepted WU instead of a wire transfer like some. They even had almost the exact cycle I had wanted already made up.I just  had to add the aromasin. should be coming soon, which will give me a good amount of time to touch up on my conversion, they always confuse the crap out of me.

I stole the layout from z as this is basically what I had previously planned might ditch the test prop though.
_Week 1 ??? Week 4_
test. enanthate -400mg/week
test. Prop. 50- Everyday
deca 400 mg/week

_Week 5 ??? Week 12
_test. enanthate 400mg/week
deca 400 mg/week

_PCT_
You will need:
_Week 5 ??? 8
_HCG - 800iu 3x a week

_Week 12
_Clomid: 100mg everyday
TAMOXIFEN: 40mg everyday

_Week 13-15_
Clomid: 50mg everyday
TAMOXIFEN: 20mg everyday? 

So i fully expect to be called various names and be told im fucked up in various fronts. go for it. I know where I'm at, and where I want and need to be. there's defiantly areas I need to touch up on knowledge wise and am currently studying up like conversions, pin size and syringe size. I made my purchase while I still have extra cash and DONT plan on starting the day after it shows up.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 30, 2013)

tl0311, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Oct 30, 2013)

*
Welcome Bro ....
*


----------



## Christsean (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## brazey (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 31, 2013)

welcome


----------



## DaMaster (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome aboard! 

The prop during the first 4 weeks in that example is used a kickstart. The reason is that the long ester test and deca will take a few weeks to fully integrate into your system so the short ester prop give you that initial boost as it gets in and out quickly. If you're not a fan of pinning every day and don't mind waiting the gradual increase of the long esters, dropping it is fine. 

In my opinion the HCG schedule is a little aggresive. For me anyway. If I run HCG "during" a cycle I prefer to keep it at 250-500 weekly (broken into 2 doses). Smaller doses longer time for me feels better. First time I ran HCG I did it during cycle, I did 500iu's 2xweek and built up some gyno. Never had it before in my life so my assumption was the added test production on top of the TestE caused the gyno. I took letro for a few weeks and it went away. No biggie. I didn't run an AI during that cycle. Never had before and never had an issue. But the HCG put me over the top. So I'd also suggest if you're adding HCG to your cycle to have an AI handy. 

Getting blood work before you start is another great idea. Get a baseline of your levels then take it again about every 4 weeks to see what's going on. Then you can make some logical choices along the way. There's a thread here somewhere about how to get cheap blood work on your own without going through a doc or insurance.


----------



## tl0311 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for that info Damaster. There seems to be a many schools of thought concerning the HCG. as long as I keep my balls ill be happy, and  ill defiantly consider cutting that back. yea I plan on getting a baselne set done soon, got a feeling I have low tests levels that Ive wanted to check out anyhow.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## flood (Nov 5, 2013)

tl0311 said:


> Thanks for that info Damaster. There seems to be a many schools of thought concerning the HCG. as long as I keep my balls ill be happy, and  ill defiantly consider cutting that back. yea I plan on getting a baselne set done soon, got a feeling I have low tests levels that Ive wanted to check out anyhow.


This guy's worth listening to. I use privateMDlabs to get labs between what my Endo orders, which ain't much.


----------



## apostolic777 (Nov 5, 2013)

Welcome brother. Sounds like you have a little lifting experience. Lol. On the real though you have found a great place to take it to the next level. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## sneedham (Nov 5, 2013)

Excellent....Welcome and you are on the right track...


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Nov 6, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 7, 2013)

*Welcome!*


----------



## tl0311 (Nov 15, 2013)

is there anyway this thread can get kicked over the anabolic zone, so I can ask some a few quick questions on aromasin protocol and the hcg, with the background info already up? I know this is just for introductions is why I ask
 in the mean time here are my questions

aromasin, is an AI and keeps the water retention from deca. dosing protocal on this stuff, i have 100 20 mg tabs and was planning on doing 10mg everyday start to finsih (i know normal is 12.5 but couldnt find 25mg) sound ok?

hcg I have 5000iu. was planning on running 500 iu once a week broken down into two shots. but that would require either starting it 5 weeks in, which I know isn't uncommon. Or cutting it back to the 300iu and run it start to finish. personally I'm more partial to running it at the 500 iu a week. for 10 weeks.

comments?


----------

